# Feeding fry question



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

My krib pair has 2 day old free swimmers in a planted tank. Mom keeps them pretty well hidden. How can I tell if the fry are getting enough to eat? I'm feeding them decap shrimp eggs right now, but don't want to over feed, but I want them to be full.

I've raised angels and blue rams, but never had parent raisers and never had fry in with plants so I could always see the fry and how much they had eaten (also put in small BN I was raising as clean up crew, but I think Mom would kill any BN I put in there)


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

green water is always good for starters. my breeding tanks is always green when the babies hatch. u will see that when they get bigger they always peck at algae on rocks or mosses so some ppl will put java too.  i do bbs and also that fry starter from new life spectrum. they eat it like crazy when it sinks! u have to manually sink it urself since they're really light and float.

once they get bigger and swim out more, u can go back to ur usual routine and feedings. u can even use bigger sinking pellets if u want . i've raised tons of generations like that.  good luck with your fry!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

lately i have been feeding most of my fry repashy foods. I just squish a small cube in the tank and tiny tiny particles of food come off for the babies to eat. They can also actually pick away at it for hours later too


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. They seem to be doing well on decaps so I think I will stick to them. Mom is taking them around the tank more and I do have java moss in there and algae as I've been leaving the tank light on.

Any idea how long the pair will look after them. With Angles it can be a week or so then they lay eggs again and eat the fry or the eggs.

It is fun to watch them, but Mom make the babies freeze when she sees me. Today they looked like Christmas ornaments in the java moss. The silly thing forgets I'm the one putting the food in the tank.


----------

